# Diurnal vs nocturnal sleep cycles?



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2012)

(Yes this thread is cause I can't sleep at night.. well comfortably anyhow)
I've always been used a nocturnal sleep cycle and personally why is it that so many people are diurnal instead?  The majority of society sleeps at night and is awake during the day.  Stores that aren't open 24/7 are primarily closed at night as well.. unless it's a bar.

Personally I love the night and it's nearly impossible for me to sleep during the night.  Good luck trying to wake me up early morning.  If there was a place where the sun didn't shine I'd drop everything I was doing and move there.

So FaF, what sort of sleep cycle do you have and why?


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine is pretty much all over the place. On the weekdays I get to bed around 6:30 AM and get up at 1:30 PM. On weekends I will stay up tell 8, 9 ,even 10:00 AM and sleep tell 4:00 PM.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 25, 2012)

My sleep cycle is all over the place.  

I just suck at sleeping.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 25, 2012)

I sleep during the day because I have a job where I work all night.  I sleep much better now then I ever did before guess I'm naturally nocturnal.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 25, 2012)

Sometimes, I go to bed at 2:00AM. Maybe 11:00PM, 7:00PM, or sometimes even all the way through the night and I just snooze in little intervals during the day.

I'd say my sleep pattern is considerably fucked up. =/


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't keep a schedule, and I've had major issues with sleeping patterns in the past, so my current sleep 'pattern' is literally all over the place. I've slept and woke at pretty much all hours of the day. 



CannonFodder said:


> (Yes this thread is cause I can't sleep at night.. well comfortably anyhow)
> I've always been used a nocturnal sleep cycle and personally why is it that so many people are diurnal instead?  The majority of society sleeps at night and is awake during the day.  Stores that aren't open 24/7 are primarily closed at night as well.. unless it's a bar.


Some people take up night shifts, some stay up all night for the hell of it.


----------



## SiLJinned (Aug 25, 2012)

I would probably think about sleeping during the day but I can't do that because of school times, also my dinner comes around evenings so it would be very awquard, and I don't think my parents would like it either. I have a more active mind at night and feel like a slump at the morning, but I have to sleep at night. Though, there are some times where I'm tired at night. My body clock is sort of messed up. It seems that I tend to sleep at midnight and wake up at afternoons.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 25, 2012)

It depends. 

Normally I sleep at night. Before midterms I usually sleep during the day. Before finals I often end up doing the "uberman" or something like it.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 25, 2012)

I may as well be nocturnal. I mean, I've been known to go to sleep at 10 AM, wake up at noon, then konk out for the rest of the day.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 25, 2012)

All my friends go to bed between midnight and 5am, so I have to do the same - Though I would sleep during the day if I could.


----------



## badlands (Aug 25, 2012)

left to my own devices i sleep during the day, however working during the day forces me to sleep at night


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> (Yes this thread is cause I can't sleep at night.. well comfortably anyhow)
> 
> 
> If there was a place where the sun didn't shine I'd drop everything I was doing and move there.


Boy, would you love London!


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 25, 2012)

My sleep schedule used to be kind of all over the place (nothing crazy).  However, my classes are pretty much the same time so I've been kind of forced into a normal sleep schedule.  If we get a morning off I may sleep in an extra 30 minutes, but I can't sleep in too much.


----------



## King of the Beach (Aug 25, 2012)

I sleep at night, duh. That's the whole point of third shift jobs.


----------



## Percy (Aug 25, 2012)

My sleep cycle is a mess. Some days I get 8 hours of sleep, some days I get up to 12, some days I get 5 or less.
This is mainly because of me occasionally finding it very hard to fall asleep, while sleeping like a baby other days.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Boy, would you love London!


I don't mean foggy with constant overcast, I mean nearly as dark as the inside of a cave with no lights on.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2012)

As much as I'd like, I can't be nocturnal. My schooldays start early i have to wake up around 6am every morning, If I stay up any longer I'll merely grab few hour's sleep. I voted for "all over the place" because I sleep in buses. 
But yeah, if there was a place I could be without any sunlight and in an eternal night, I'd be there. 
I love the night more a thousandfold compared to day.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems like since Ive been home, my sleep cycle flopped.  Now I go to bed at 0300 and wake up around 1200.

Whereas it used to be 2100-0400


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But yeah, if there was a place I could be without any sunlight and in an eternal night, I'd be there.
> I love the night more a thousandfold compared to day.


I'd want to live there also.. Granted it'd be insanely cold from lack of sunlight to warm the place, but I like the cold also.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 29, 2012)

Over holidays and stuff, my sleep cycles are messed up. Though I wouldn't say either, I stay awake for half of the night, and sometimes fall asleep until half the day is done. Though I love the night- I'd love to be nocturnal.


----------



## Talisker (Aug 29, 2012)

Every 4 weeks, for the last 12 years, I change shifts at work.  Either 7am to 3pm, 3pm to 11pm, or 11pm to 7am.  Also, sometimes I have to put in 12 or 16 hour days.  So on occasion I sleep for 4 hour in the middle of the day, or sometimes, I can pull off 8 hours at night.  While I don't have a normal sleep cycle, I have learned to be able to sleep anywhere and at any time.  lol.


----------



## Cain (Aug 29, 2012)

My sleep cycle is normal. 
Okay, somewhat normal when on the weekends/holiday, when I usually go to sleep two-three hours before sunrise and wake up past noon, but on school days...Well ya kind of /have/ to wake up early in the morning. Don't necessarily like it, but it must be done.


----------



## kaskae (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd like to recommend Alaska during the winter months, my friend.

In all honesty, I have no clue where my sleep cycle is. It used to be great; 0000-0800 and I was good to go. Now, for whatever reason, I find myself doing 0300-1200 or 0500-1300 and it's absolutely annoying. I'm about to run through all of those "natural sleep aid" options before I just down a bottle and pass out wherever I land.

Also inb4 "I'm omnipandinocturnal. Sleeping all day, 'erry day."


----------



## Seian Verian (Aug 29, 2012)

I currently sleep at night rather than the day because of school, and since I don't have internet so there's no reason to disrupt myself too far from the schedule I'm forced to.  I have no desire to be awake so I fall asleep early.

HOWEVER when left to my own devices I will quite certainly remain nocturnal.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 29, 2012)

I prefer to be nocturnal, because the heat and sun just seems to slaughter me, but my sleep patterns are usually pot luck, and I sleep anywhere between 5-12 hours most days. Personally, 6-7 hours from 5-6AM is my goal when I have free time, but school and other crap always gets in the way... :S


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 29, 2012)

I can sleep at any time, but I always sleep at night.


----------

